# Are there different harnesses for gen2 cruzes?



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello. So I received a harness that runs to the injectors, maf sensor, transmission accumulator etc.from another 2016 Cruze but the other car was a different trim, mine is the premier. I am not sure if I am just not seeing well but this replacement harness doesn't seem to have a 2 hole connector to connect to the transmission accumulator. The current engine had a 2 wire connector on the original harness to plug into the transmission accumulator but not seeing one on this replacement harness. Am I making a mistake or are there varying harnesses for gen2 cruzes?


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Ah ok guys. After researching the part number on the replacement harness I realize the problem. This harness is for a manual transmission and I have an automatic transmission. I had no idea I bought the wrong one. Sigh!


----------

